# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Điện Biên - Du lich Dien Bien

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Điện Biên* - *Du lich Dien Bien*

Điện Biên Phủ là thành phố tỉnh lỵ tỉnh Điện Biên ở tây bắc Việt Nam. Thành phố này nằm trong khu thung lũng Mường Thanh với chiều dài khoảng 20 km và chiều rộng 6 km. Chính vì điều này mà có khi nó còn được gọi là "lòng chảo Điện Biên". Điện Biên Phủ được xem là một thành phố nằm ở biên giới vì chỉ cách biên giới với Lào khoảng 35 km.





_Hầm Đờ Cát_


Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Điện Biên để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

*Bằng phương tiện công cộng*

Từ TP.HCM có rất nhiều cách để đi đến Điện Biên. Có thể bay từ Nội Bài đến thẳng sân bay Điện Biên. Đây được xem là cách thuận lợi và nhàn nhã nhất, nhưng dân du lịch ít khi chọn cách này. Đa phần người đi Điện Biên sẽ đi theo tuyến đường bộ.

Từ Hà Nội theo quốc lộ 6 qua Sơn La, Thuận Châu, vượt đèo Pha Ðin sang Tuần Giáo rồi rẽ theo quốc lộ 279 vào Ðiện Biên.

Có thể mua vé xe đi Điện Biên ở các bến xe miền Bắc. Lưu ý tham khảo ngày giờ xuất bến của cả hai điểm cũng như những địa danh có thể đi qua để lên kế hoạch tham quan chi tiết.

Từ Hà Nội lên Điện Biên liên tục có các chuyến xe xuất phát tại bến xe Giáp Bát, bến xe Mỹ Đình và bến xe Nước Ngầm. Bạn tham khảo 1 số hãng xe chuyên chạy tuyến Hà Nội - Điện Biên để các bạn tiện tham khảo: 

_Xe Hải Vân_

Tuyến   Điện Biên - Mỹ Đình (Hà Nội): Khởi hành tại Điện Biên 19h15. Tại Mỹ Đình 19h30.
Tuyến Hà Nội - Điện Biên (Giáp Bát - Điện Biên): Khởi hành hàng ngày tại hai đầu bến lúc 17h và 18h30.
Điện thoại:  Hà Nội (04) 3722.3588 - 0988.88.27.27. Điện Biên (0230)6.277.277 - 01688.27.27.27.

_Xe Trung Dũng_

Tuyến   Hà Nội - Điện Biên: Xe 29 ghế nằm cao cấp. Xuất bến 20h cả hai đầu bến.
Địa chỉ: Số nhà 223, đường 279, phường Him Lam, TP.Điện Biên Phủ. Điện thoại: (0230) 3810.657 - 0912.394.657.

_Xe Hạnh Hồng_

Tuyến Hà Nội (bến xe Mỹ Đình) - Điện Biên: Khởi hành Hà Nội 16h30; Khởi hành Điện Biên 17h30.
Địa chỉ: Tổ dân phố 1, Thanh Minh, TP Điện Biên Phủ.
Điện thoại: (0230) 381.0195 - 0912.394.682

Đến Điện Biên Phủ, bạn có thể thuê xe ôm chở đến các điểm tham quan.

Kinh nghiệm của những người từng đến đây nên thuê một xe ôm chở mình đến tất cả các điểm trong thành phố. Phí di chuyển dao động từ 150.000 – 200.000 đồng/người. Mức giá khá rẻ so với taxi.

*Bằng phương tiện cá nhân*

Khoảng cách từ Hà Nội đến Điện Biên khá xa, để bảo đảm an toàn, bạn nên di chuyển bằng xe con hay các phương tiện công cộng, hạn chế xe máy. Đến nơi có thể thuê xe ôm như hướng dẫn trên.

Từ Hà Nội – Điện Biên đi như sau: theo quốc lộ 6 qua Sơn La, vượt đèo Pha Đin sang Tuần Giáo rồi rẽ theo quốc lộ 279 vào Ðiện Biên.


*2. Nên đến vào thời điểm nào?*

Mùa nào Điện biên cũng đẹp nhưng nếu muốn thăm di tích thì bạn nên đi vào mùa nắng, còn nếu muốn cảm nhận vẻ đẹp của “lòng chảo xanh Điện Biên” thì đến vào mùa mưa. Riêng ngày 7/5 hàng năm có rất nhiều hoạt động mừng văn nghệ của nhiều dân tộc tại đây.

----------


## thietht

Suối khoáng nóng Hua Pe 

Đồi A1

Thăm quan khu du tích chiến trường Điện Biên Phủ

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp các *Tour du lịch Điện Biên - Tour du lich Dien Bien* được giới thiệu trên Didau.org
Du lịch Hà Nội - Điện Biên Mù Cang Chải (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 2.750.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour du lịch Hà Nội - Điện Biên Phủ (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá từ 1.650.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour du lịch: Hà Nội - Điện Biên (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá từ 2.000.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Điện Biên

----------


## thietht

Món rêu đá, đặc sản của người Thái vùng Tây Bắc

Độc đáo đặc sản Điện Biên

----------


## thietht

Nhà ăn KS Công Đoàn (14 Tân Thanh, Thành phố Điện Biên Phủ)

Nhà hàng Gà Tây Bắc

Nhà Hàng hồ Pa Khoang (xã Mường Phăng, Huyện Điện Biên, Điện Biên)

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Mường Thanh Điện Biên Phủ (25 Him lam, Điện Biên Phủ)

Khách sạn Him Lam (2 sao)

Khách sạn Công Đoàn (2 sao) (374 Phố 7/5, P. Tân Thanh, Tp. Điện Biên Phủ)

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Điện Biên

----------

